# point control



## granddadgnome (Jan 18, 2009)

I am using Massoth DCC but would like to operate my point work on a mimic board with a probe and stud method showing the route chosen. I am using LGB switch motors so is the possible. @import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Uhh... can you explain the "probe and stud method"? 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

greg insteed of a toggle switch you power the machine and run the ground wire to a stud that sticks out of the panel and ground it with a probe ...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If there are two "Studs" per turnout, then that would be simple, as most DCC switch decoders have the ability to have pushbutton control also. Your only problem there would be running all the wires since normally you put the decoders near the switches, not a control panel. 

Greg


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Posted By granddadgnome on 18 Sep 2011 02:00 PM 
I am using Massoth DCC but would like to operate my point work on a mimic board with a probe and stud method showing the route chosen. I am using LGB switch motors so is the possible. @import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 
Hello granddad,

it sounds to me like your want to emulate LGB 51750 control box but instead using a rocker switch, you want use a probe and make contact with one of 2 studs assoicated with a point to select the direction of travel. That should be realtively easy to do, you could even get a 51750 on ebay and take it a part for guidance. If you were to use this approach, the duration of the contact between the probe and the stud would be critical, too long and you will ended with the dead switch drive in no time.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Funny how I read the question differently. 
When I read the word "route" in: 
.....but would like to operate my point work on a mimic board with a probe and stud method showing the route chosen. 

I assumed the OP was looking for a way to implement turnout routing - ie throw several turnouts at once to select the proper route by just selecting the entry and exist point. 

Using the 'probe and stud' method to throw a single turnout is a pretty trivial exercise. 

And Mohammed - if one uses half-wave rectified AC to throw the turnout which is the standard method around which the LGB switch motors were designed, you can power them all day long without a problem. The potential issue you refer to can only happen if one uses DC to power the LGB switch motor. 

Knut


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

@Knut:
For the LGB switch drive if you give that baby too long power (because it doesn't have a limit switch) you can fry it. Initially it gets warm and goes from warm to dead. Of course it depends on the power. 


@All
Now the correct way to do this is (as Greg hinted at) is to use a DCC switch controller or a switch drive with build in DCC that has internal triggers, which will initiate the throwing of the switch. However, if one wants to throw a whole ladder from a physical put then you need to go over to some electronic DCC interfaces there are a few on the market.

However, I recommend to look into a control interface software and by a touch panel screen. That would definitely get you what you need with less complication.


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

I've done this type of thing (mimic board with stud and probe) using an NCE Minipanel module hooked into my NCE DCC system, but I don't think Massoth currently offer an equivalent module that would let you do the same thing? 


















Nick


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Axel Tillmann on 19 Sep 2011 02:51 PM 
@Knut:
For the LGB switch drive if you give that baby too long power (because it doesn't have a limit switch) you can fry it. Initially it gets warm and goes from warm to dead. Of course it depends on the power. 


Not true Axel if one uses the LGB switch drive *the way it was designed* - using half-wave rectified AC.
Not only does the LGB drive not need a limit switch, it is also designed to handle the input power indefinitely if it is triggered say by a reed switch and the loco stops over the reed switch which means power is applied to the drive continuously.

That was one of the design criteria and the system meets it.
How do I know?
Well, the Electrical Engineer who worked at LGB at the time and developed all this is a friend of mine.


You're thinking of using DC to drive the LGB switch motor since that is all a DCC switch decoder of any make - Zimo or Massoth 0r any other one - will provide.
When one uses DC one needs to limit the duration of the DC pulse to drive the LGB switch motor, otherwise yes - the coils will overheat.
But that is not the way these LGB switch motors were designed to be used.

You couldn't for instance use DC power and automation via reed switches reliably - first time the loco gets stuck and the reed switch stays operated, the coil would burn out.
And the reed itself would probably stick depending on its current rating. 


Knut


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Just to add..... I used the "stud and probe" method of operation simply to save space in the small box you see above. The studs only require a few mm depth underneath the panel. To be honest, if starting again I'd probably use a slightly deeper box and miniature push buttons - the wire of the probe does tend to get tangled sometimes! I used stud and probe with an N gauge layout many years ago, but all subsequent layouts have had push buttons. 

The minipanel is capable of quite complex stuff (trigger multiple dcc commands from one action etc.), I've just scratched the surface with my use of it here.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Nick: I suspect that the Massoth feedback module could handle this kind of task in much the same way as it does with track contacts, It would still require a switch decoder and a simple program in the navigator.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Posted By krs on 19 Sep 2011 01:26 PM 
Funny how I read the question differently. 
When I read the word "route" in: 
.....but would like to operate my point work on a mimic board with a probe and stud method showing the route chosen. 

I assumed the OP was looking for a way to implement turnout routing - ie throw several turnouts at once to select the proper route by just selecting the entry and exist point. 

Using the 'probe and stud' method to throw a single turnout is a pretty trivial exercise. 

And Mohammed - if one uses half-wave rectified AC to throw the turnout which is the standard method around which the LGB switch motors were designed, you can power them all day long without a problem. The potential issue you refer to can only happen if one uses DC to power the LGB switch motor. 

Knut Knut: point well taken. Emulating the 51750 completely would be perfectly ok.


----------

